# Deer Camp Builder (Marquette)



## guito13 (Nov 30, 2004)

Ok, so we are looking to have a deer camp built on our property about an hour away from Marquette (SW of there). We are 8 hours away and dont have the time to do it ourselves. So, does anyone here know of any reputable builders who they could recommend. This wouldn't be an extravagant build rather a utilitarian build.


----------



## mdad (Dec 4, 2007)

I have worked with both of these companies before and trust them.


They both may seem like a ways away for your job but I would contact them and discuss it or ask if they have a recommendation if is too far for them. Distance is different up there when it comes to work


D.P. Construction from Chassel. 906-477-7377
Dewyse Construction from Engadine 906-477-7377


----------



## James P. Bipps (May 12, 2006)

google this and check it out. They have a camp in your area.


----------



## nmuhag (Oct 23, 2012)

Guito13,
Dominic with Sunrise Builders of Marquette here. We have been a builder for 37 years here in Marquette and surrounding areas. We would be happy to talk with you and help you with any or all of your building needs. We have many in-house services to make your Build go smoothly even if you can't be here to monitor the progress. Visit our website @ sunrisebuildersmqt.net and please feel free to contact Lars @:

(906) 249-1472 Office
[email protected]

We look forward to hearing from you soon. Thank You for your consideration.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

We built a 20x24 camp in Lanse in 06. Built walls in pole barn then put everything on a trailer and hauled it up there. Sunk telephone poles 48" with concrete then built a deck on top, threw up walls added trusses and sheeted in two days. A mini excavator did all the lifting. T111 exterior that were seconds from the mill in Newberry, and steel roof, got about 7k into the place. Good excuse to go up in the fall and bowhint too..


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

I had Dean Forslund of Forslund Construction rough my camp in just to the west of Rock. Excellent to work with and very reasonable price. 906-630-0115. He's in Rock so I'm sure he'd travel an hour SW of Marquette.


----------



## guito13 (Nov 30, 2004)

Nork said:


> I had Dean Forslund of Forslund Construction rough my camp in just to the west of Rock. Excellent to work with and very reasonable price. 906-630-0115. He's in Rock so I'm sure he'd travel an hour SW of Marquette.


Our property is just about an hour from Rock (We took a trip to Arnold last month from our camp and it was almost exactly 60 minutes if you stayed on the main roads).

Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## JHMoose (Oct 1, 2009)

Hendrickson Builders from Marquette, guaranteed best builders in area...906-362-7069..

Sent from my XT1060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ajs8000 (Apr 9, 2013)

What's your thought about buying one of the "portable sheds" that are really disguised cabins for this purpose? 

I'd like to hear opinions on that approach from the group.


----------

